# Tigershark Jet Ski



## smackdaddy53 (Nov 25, 2013)

Figured I would post this link for someone looking for a jetski with a good motor and new pump for a jet jon project.
https://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=695385


----------



## Paul Marx (Dec 5, 2013)

I thought about that one myself Smack . I think I'd need more ponies if I'm going to do it.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Dec 7, 2013)

Paul Marx said:


> I thought about that one myself Smack . I think I'd need more ponies if I'm going to do it.


That's what I told her!


----------

